# Oliver lathe



## archer1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a mid 1940's Oliver lathe complete. and working its a model 159 3 phase with attachments it has been in a shop for ever and now my dad gave it to me and I have no need for it. so if any one is interested in this excellent machine let me know. also I have now idea of what it is worth anyone know?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Where are you located?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## archer1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Im in albuquerque,New mexico. I have had people come and look at it locally but they want single phase.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If I had the space, I would love it but I don't have anyplace to put it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Guy in Orange country, CA has a want ad on Craigslist for
a lathe like that.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If post at vintage machinery site might find more buyers. I would not offer you more than $200 to $250 for your lathe if satisfied with lathe operation. At one time reconditioned Oliver lathes sold for $1,000 think those days are long gone. You might get more people wanting to buy parts of your lathe. If were me would demand take the whole thing.

PUB date 1943
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/296.pdf

Not much difference in later pubs found at web site may help dating late.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/2037.pdf


----------



## oliverarn (Feb 13, 2013)

I am interested in the lathe can you PM me. Or contact me at [email protected]

Thanks
Ron


----------

